# Songs....



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

I just wondered if anyone had any songs that they listened to because the lyrics seem to resonate with the way they are feeling?x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

I listened to this song a lot over the years. Best of luck in our journey.

Dee





This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ElsW73 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi
I was singing "can't take my eyes off of you (I love you baby)" during our 2ww, and then my husband joined in when he caught me humming it one evening. With neither of us being able to hold a tune then it's caused lots of much needed laughs during the stress. It's an on-going evening ritual now - still totally tuneless


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Butterflywishes
I made a dvd of my dd's first year (and all of her firsts up to her first birthday) comprising of photos, newspaper cuttings and video snippets, all set to music... these ranged from a Wedding photo - fast forward around 15 years, I began in earnest from my pee stick, scan photos, professional bump photos as well as our last 'bump photos' on the day of our c-section....these were set to Michaal Buble - Just Haven't met you yet 




...the whole film runs for around 20 minutes and also includes Adele's - Make You Feel My Love....and as well as a few other songs including My Girl, It's All About Me, The Most Beautiful Girl in the World.

But the song that makes me cry, and being in the UK, I'd never heard of her before, but "In My Daughters Eyes" by Martine McBride - it gets me everytime, I struggled badly with depression following my Mams death, years of infertility, miscarriage and finally fertility treatment - I'm wanting to have this played at my funeral not just because I love the lyrics, but also there is no way my dd is going to hear this song played on the radio, and get soo many painful memories brought back because of it.





Best wishes 
Sheila

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Butterfly, I always listen to Adele - make you feel my love which seems to sum up things for me (I listened to this during my last tx!) or believe it or not Katy Perry - baby you're a firework - if i need a kick up the butt! 

Totally personal to me but thought i'd share 

x


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for your replies ladies 

I love this Jason Mraz song at the minute which seems to sum it all up for me:






Sheliaweb - Had never heard In My Daughters Eyes before but it is just absolutely beautiful  x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

We all have fab taste in music


----------



## jvdb (Jan 10, 2012)

just listened to i would die for that, cryimg my eyes out and lots of shivers!! thank you so much for that link,felt every word


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Also love this song. The sentiment is how I've felt for years.

Dee






This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

